# Drain Bloopers



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.spike.com/video/weeds-season-2/2769496


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

So glad I don't do rooter:no:



M5Plumb said:


> http://www.spike.com/video/weeds-season-2/2769496


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I get jobs where I pull out young girl panties from the sewer. Mom of the household tells her daughter just had her first accident and was embarrassed about it so she flushed them.


----------



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

Awww man- just last week I pulled out the auger and it had all these condoms on it. The wife said "but we don't use condoms"......ok I'm bullshitting.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well I'm not sure I needed to see that, but I was diggin in the archives, given those who have been forgotten a chance to speak again. Wonder what the OP was getting at with this.


----------

